# Everest Ultimate 4.5 cpu FPU stresstest temperatures



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2008)

What temps do you have when running the everest ultimate 4.5 cpu FPU stresstest for 20 minutes?

I have seen many other cpu benchmarks but this FPU stresstest will punish your cpu more then the average benchmark.








Temps just after a 20 minutes FPU stresstest:






As you can see fore some reason the 2 core temperatures are always LOWER then my "cpu temp"(TMPIN1).

I forgot to include a cpu-z screenshot, but my e2200 runs at 2.8GHz.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 8, 2008)

So have you tried Orthos or Prime 95?

I have an E2200 that at 1.5V loads in the 70's*C with Orthos on small FFT's!


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> So have you tried Orthos or Prime 95?
> 
> I have an E2200 that at 1.5V loads in the 70's*C with Orthos on small FFT's!



The highest temperature what I had after 1 hour was 54 degrees celsius, my e2200 runs @ 2.8 (7x400) normal voltage. 


Here I have a screenshot from orthos running about 13 minutes.
Othos does not really make my cpu sweat, compared to the FPU stresstest.







Here I was running a cpu torture test for about 5 minutes with prime 95:


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> So have you tried Orthos or Prime 95?
> 
> I have an E2200 that at 1.5V loads in the 70's*C with Orthos on small FFT's!



Yes so I tried, did you try the Everest Ultimate 4.5 cpu FPU stresstest?
If your cpu gets in the 70°C with orthos, then with the FPU stresstest your e2200 will almost run at the TjMax (85°C)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 8, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Yes so I tried, did you try the Everest Ultimate 4.5 cpu FPU stresstest?
> If your cpu gets in the 70°C with orthos, then your e2200 will almost run at the TjMax (85°C)



I'll give it a try later on ...she is using it now, and I get funny looks when i ask to run benches...lol

Its not OC'd at the moment..I may try to reproduce your results as well as the usual settings!


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I'll give it a try later on ...she is using it now, and I get funny looks when i ask to run enches...lol
> 
> Its not OC'd at the moment..I may try to reproduce your results as well as the usual settings!



Yes sure, don't forget to post some results!

(For some reason my core temps are lower then the "cpu" temp, I do have a sensor on the copper base of my cpu heatsink and that temp equals my cpu temp.)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2008)

Well at this point after running some testing myself, I have to say , it must depend on the temperature monitor. 

I seem to have the reaction I was expecting with temps between Everest and Orthos. Both stock and with an overclock.

E2200 default settings in BIOS, idle temps(with Speed step):





Everest stress test temps (stock):





Orthos stress small FFT's temp(stock):






Overclocked images in the same order with 1.475 set in BIOS.















as you can see by my results time doesnt seem to play much part as the temps were the same no matter the duration of the test. Both are 100% loaded and in my case both stock and OC'd, Orthos is the heavier load in my setup. Same to be said for Prime.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lucky for your cpu, the temps did not reach 70's here.
Interesting results..If we compare.

The fsb-size probably makes a difference in temps here here too.
My roomtemp is about 24-25 degrees, for the room temperature I did not use airco nor fan and the system case is closed.

Orthos running 22 minutes





Prime95 cpu torture test running about 10 minutes





FPU stresstest everest ultimate 4.5





Temps just after everest FPU stresstest


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2008)

I can agree with the FSB being an issue with temps, but really its about voltage. I was runnin 1.45V to the NB just to be sure of no issues.

Also it was like 85*F (29.4*C)ambients. Maybe you could do a few with Coretemp?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 9, 2008)

And when I was running Orthos I noticed that the Core voltage went up to 4.080V
every 20 seconds...

But as you can see on the screenshot in CPUID the core voltage went never higher then 1.2 V

cpuz-orthos bug I guess..






Then my cpu would be fried by now....


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 9, 2008)

Room temp about 27-28 degrees:


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2008)

That is just plain odd...lol


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 9, 2008)

Sneeky, can you clock your cpu to 400x7 and post a screenshot?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2008)

Couldn't seem to post at 400X7 only X6...the Ocing on my CPU is limited really to 405FSB wall at 6X or 310ish max X11. Wish I did have more options with this CPU TBH!

The 310 is limited to voltage and temps...maybe more under water cooling but the Xig only can do so much when ambients are high!


----------



## EnglishLion (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a E2160 rather than a E2200 but they've similar and I find that small FFTs on Orthos will produce the highest CPU temp and I very commonly use Everest (I have a registered version).

At 3.3ghz (83% overclock and 1.5V) my temps will reach 75C (CPU) and ~ 5 to 10C less on individual cores with Orthos and about 5C less on Everest FPU test.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 10, 2008)

EnglishLion said:


> At 3.3ghz (83% overclock and 1.5V) my temps will reach 75C (CPU) and ~ 5 to 10C less on individual cores with Orthos and about 5C less on Everest FPU test.



Ok it is hot, but you still have a 10 degrees left before it reaches its maximum, how much it shortens it's life when it would would run a few hours at 75 degrees every day I'm not sure but it still is under the max temp of 85 degrees.

I don't think there are no "everyday office applications" nor games that actually need to punish a cpu this bad, 3dcad and rendering software perhaps.



How long would a c2duo live if it would run 70-80 degrees 24/7?

The hottest cpu temperature that I ever had was with an old nec notebook and a mobile intel celeron 2.8Ghz, when I was running 3d cad software and did some rendering, wow the temps went raised up to the 80's and later on it would just shut down every time with a heavy load... That mobile celeron lived at his max for about a year..


----------

